
New Golang Branding - dcu
https://golang.org/
======
gfs
It seems like all modern languages try to capture their goals in a tagline.

The following sites all have similar brands:

[https://golang.org/](https://golang.org/)

[https://nim-lang.org/](https://nim-lang.org/)

[https://www.rust-lang.org/](https://www.rust-lang.org/)

[https://ziglang.org/](https://ziglang.org/)

------
brdev
I feel like any new branding have criticism until the audience has enough
contact with it. Let's see how it goes for golang.

